# Lesnar to be out a long time, collapses in Canada



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/16856/dana-white-brock-lesnar-is-not-going-to-be-getting-well-anytime-soon.mma



> Dana White: Brock Lesnar is "not going to be getting well any time soon"
> by John Morgan on Nov 14, 2009 at 8:15 pm ET
> UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar has already re-scheduled his bout with Shane Carwin twice. Now it appears to be off indefinitely.
> 
> ...


Sounds really bad, wonder if we won't see Velasquez/Carwin for interim at 108?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, this sucks. I wonder if we will see a Carwin vs Cain fight for interim champion.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

wtf, Dana is making it sound really scary, wtf is going on??

What about Nog?? I think just make Cain/Nog for interim and leave Carwin out in the cold this time


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ya the way that Dana is talking sounds like life threatening illness or something. Hopefully he makes it out alright with a full recovery.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

alizio said:


> wtf, Dana is making it sound really scary, wtf is going on??
> 
> What about Nog?? I think just make Cain/Nog for interim and leave Carwin out in the cold this time


You obviously haven't seen that the Nog Cain fight is canceled due to Nog having staph again.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn, I hope Brock is going to be OK.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

Brock couldn't run from gay cancer his whole life.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Damn! I was starting to become a fan of his. I'm hoping Dana is blowing it out of proportion but it doesn't seem like it this time. I can only hope he gets better.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

taz1458 said:


> Ya the way that Dana is talking sounds like life threatening illness or something. Hopefully he makes it out alright with a full recovery.


It is worrying. Whenever somebody's huge like Brock and is reported to be very ill, I start worrying about liver cancer or something.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Edit: Nevermind lol.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn, hope it isn't as serious as Dana is making it sound. Hopefully he just got dehydrated from the mono or something.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> It is worrying. Whenever somebody's huge like Brock and is reported to be very ill, I start worrying about liver cancer or something.


According to TSN and a quote from Dana he doesn't have cancer



> "He doesn't have cancer or AIDS or anything like this, (but) he's got some problems, man."


Also Carwin will not be fighting Nog at 108 as he has undergone his MRI and surgery so needs time to recover.

The HW division just got messed up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> "(It's) bad, to the point now that it's in his bloodstream," White said. "He's probably going to have to be hospitalized and intravenously given antibiotics."
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/mma/story/?id=298377
> 
> Whatever that is suppose to mean? Antibiotics, some sort of infection...


That is talking about Nog's staph infection.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Haha oops nevermind... that's what I get for posting drunk.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> "(It's) bad, to the point now that it's in his bloodstream," White said. "He's probably going to have to be hospitalized and intravenously given antibiotics."
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/mma/story/?id=298377
> 
> Whatever that is suppose to mean? Antibiotics, some sort of infection...


I think Dana is referring to Nog's staph in this quote. If staph gets in your blood, it can very easily kill you, especially if it's MRSA, and does not respond to antibiotics.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefully its not Staph, staph can be brutal if your immune system is already weakened (like by mono), my boss was telling me his freinds kid got a staph infection and the swine flu at the same time and the staph has started attacking the kids brain, at 18 they figure he has only a few days.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

man you gotta take sickness serious, we don't want to have a bernie mac or something ya know. hope he gets better, nog and lesnar should be next to eachother like the bucket list, for moral support


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet he's got some kind of brain disease, menangitis maybe. Rolling around on the ground with sweaty dudes is a pretty easy way to spread diseases.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds really awful. I hope Brock will be alright. Anybody reckon it could be related to his past experiences with steroids? A lot of ex WWE stars who were renowned for juicing died fairly young in their mid/late thirties of heart attacks and freak illnesses.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow that really sucks, poor guy. Gets mono then hit with something else? As if mono isn't shitty enough.

And with Nog being out too, that's so crappy.


This card tonite was pretty boring, next week's card sounds pretty boring too, and now there's only like, Penn vs Sanchez and GSP vs Winner of Swick/Hardy to get excited about?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> This card tonite was pretty boring, next week's card sounds pretty boring too, and now there's only like, Penn vs Sanchez and GSP vs Winner of Swick/Hardy to get excited about?


You need to become a fan of some other sport if you thought tonight's card was boring.

106 will be pretty entertaining as well.

It is like some of you guys actually think the UFC can put together a card like they did at UFC 100 for every event.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Heck I thought this was an excellent card tonight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I must not be very picky, because any free card is excellent as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

That's what years of roids do to you, they destroy your immune system just like AID's. This is why a lot of pro body builders die in their 30s. I wouldnt be suprised if brock died.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> That's what years of roids do to you, they destroy your immune system just like AID's. This is why a lot of pro body builders die in their 30s. I wouldnt be suprised if brock died.


 

Source or dont post crap cuz thats what that is.....:sarcastic12:


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> That's what years of roids do to you, they destroy your immune system just like AID's. This is why a lot of pro body builders die in their 30s. I wouldnt be suprised if brock died.


I had seen a program on TV called "The Man Whose Arm Exploded" that indicated something like this. This particular gentleman had taken so many steroids and for such a long period of time. If I recall correctly, he stated that anabolic steroids within the body are like a time bomb that can go off at anytime as far as a person's health is concerned, and that these unpredictable negative effects could manifest themselves in any number of ways.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

oh....was he the massive arm infection dude on youtube? that was so very nasty.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I must not be very picky, because any free card is excellent as far as I'm concerned.


QFT.

I don't know how anybody can dislike this card. It was a great card that was mildly let down by a boring main event.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Redrum said:


> I had seen a program on TV called "The Man Whose Arm Exploded" that indicated something like this. This particular gentleman had taken so many steroids and for such a long period of time. If I recall correctly, he stated that anabolic steroids within the body are like a time bomb that can go off at anytime as far as a person's health is concerned, and that these unpredictable negative effects could manifest themselves in any number of ways.


Hah, that guy was insane. Im sure brock was smarter than that. But people don't understand how bad steroids mess your body up. The average person thinks " they just shrink your nuts and give you pimples dude "


Nooo, trust me..look at my avatar. Ive been weight lifting for 20+ years. Ive seen guys who roid literally have their insides explode. One of the many reasons I havent touched roids in a long time, its just not worth it.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> That's what years of roids do to you, they destroy your immune system just like AID's. This is why a lot of pro body builders die in their 30s. I wouldnt be suprised if brock died.


Your post is full of so much fail I won't even bother.



sutemiwaza4tw said:


> Brock couldn't run from gay cancer his whole life.





Redrum said:


> I had seen a program on TV called "The Man Whose Arm Exploded" that indicated something like this. This particular gentleman had taken so many steroids and for such a long period of time. If I recall correctly, he stated that anabolic steroids within the body are like a time bomb that can go off at anytime as far as a person's health is concerned, and that these unpredictable negative effects could manifest themselves in any number of ways.





YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Hah, that guy was insane. Im sure brock was smarter than that. But people don't understand how bad steroids mess your body up. The average person thinks " they just shrink your nuts and give you pimples dude "
> 
> 
> Nooo, trust me..look at my avatar. Ive been weight lifting for 20+ years. Ive seen guys who roid literally have their insides explode. One of the many reasons I havent touched roids in a long time, its just not worth it.



Post sources, studies, etc. or GTFO.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> oh....was he the massive arm infection dude on youtube? that was so very nasty.


Yep, that is the same guy. The hour long program on him was quite interesting. It's been a while since I've seen it. His use of steroids and his dealing of them absolutely destroyed his life. If I am not mistaken, the man ended up doing serious, hard time for selling them.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Redrum said:


> Yep, that is the same guy. The hour long program on him was quite interesting. It's been a while since I've seen it. His use of steroids and his dealing of them absolutely destroyed his life. If I am not mistaken, the man ended up doing serious, hard time for selling them.


abuse of just about anything is bad for your body


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm not comparing him to Lesnar at all but this is the "arms" dude being referenced(nasty stuff):


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I know more about roid abuse than anyone on this forum. I will try not to jump to conclusions but this stinks like typical roid abuse. I see this crap day in and day out at my gym.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I think I know more about roid abuse than anyone on this forum. I will try not to jump to conclusions but this stinks like typical roid abuse. I see this crap day in and day out at my gym.


The key word here is abuse. There is no way Brock wouldn't have been caught by now if he was abusing (not the same as just using). He has had multiple test a year for 15 or so years.

Just because you see guys at your gym using and then getting sick doesn't make you any kind of expert. 

You have to also look at the fact that if someone is abusing steroids they are likely to be abusing other more damaging drugs like alcohol, pain killers, cocaine, etc.

I've yet to see a conclusive study showing long term health problems with a direct correlation to MODERATE steroid use.

And you say you think you know more about steroids than anyone else here, but based on your comments you only know what the media blowhards tell you, 95% of which is completely false or unproven.

I know of many older steroid users that are in fine health after 20+ years of use.

Mono can be a real bitch and with flu season in full swing (especially up North where Brock is) the combination could be fatal.


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

This reminds me of Dana covering for Rampage going crazy by saying that he was on some kind of wierd diet. When everybody knows the Rampage was off his meds.

Next thing you know Dana will be saying Brock has some sort of "hormone difficiency"

IF BROCK DID RIODS ALL THOSE YEARS...Is this how his body would react after a prolonged time off of them while trying to maintain a physical career? He is a very large individual so stress on his body would probably be multiplied.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Well the thing is I think lesnar has been natural since he started MMA. He was much bigger back in his pro wrestling days. When you abuse roids like that and just stop, then natural train it REALLY screws your body up.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope Brock is ok also, however look at some of the H1N1 cases, some of the people who died from the H1N1 also had Mono combined with it. Lets hope this is not the case. I would like to see him get better and come back and fight in 2010 against anyone.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Poor bastard, I hope it isn't as serious as Dana is making it sound. At least he has a good supportive family/friends and can afford the best treatment around.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I really hope brock can get better soon because the ufc needs him back soon. With the latest injuries and missing fighters uufc 106,108 went from great events to total garbage. I think strikeforce can close the gap in some way...i know the ufc has a way way bigger market but strikeforce can make a splash in that market.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I think I know more about roid abuse than anyone on this forum. I will try not to jump to conclusions but this stinks like typical roid abuse. I see this crap day in and day out at my gym.



I know a thing or two, bachelors degree in chemical engineering and 20 years in the biotech industry.

Ironically much of what I know comes from racing road bikes for years, plenty of crazy stuff going on in the peloton.

Doing performance enhancing drugs without the medical supervision of a doctor especially if you are doing retarded things like stacking will eventually catch up with you. Playing with your metabolism, liver chemistry and renal system is not a good idea if longevity is something you value.

I’m not a Brock fan but I hope he gets better, big guys like him really have to work hard at conditioning, their heart has to work so much harder than the smaller guys.

NOTHING is worth your health, I’m thankful that at my age (45) I’m able to do almost everything I was able to do in my 20s and a few things I do even better.
I didn’t do too many stupid things and the few I did I never got carried away or greedy.


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

Carwin vs Velasquez will not happen at UFC 108. Shane thought that he would just wait for Lesnar, and decided to get a knee surgery to fix an old problem


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope the best for Brock.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Walker said:


> I'm not comparing him to Lesnar at all but this is the "arms" dude being referenced(nasty stuff):


Yeah very nasty, but those swollen "muscles" are made up of injected synthol. Without a doubt he was a massive steroid abuser as well though. Apparently he got a heart attack which isn't uncommon when injecting shit like that into your muscles. If you hit a vein it is transported with the blood and clogg up narrow vessels.

About Lesnar I think it's way too soon to cry steroids. Mono is no trivial infection and can also cause some pretty serious fatigue disorders (I know).


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Man that is crazy, sound serious..

Wishing him the best, hopefully he'll be back 100% before the end of next year.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I know a thing or two, bachelors degree in chemical engineering and 20 years in the biotech industry.
> 
> Ironically much of what I know comes from racing road bikes for years, plenty of crazy stuff going on in the peloton.
> 
> ...


Wow, 45... 

For all we know Brock could have something close to an actual doctor working with his 'supplements', he's got the money for it right?

Anyway hope he gets better. I mean he's a person. 
But also I'd hate for so many 'what if' matchups to not get answered.

As for supplements, I want to follow whatever plan Randy is on when I get there.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

damn this sucks: brock out, nogueira out.
the ufc is running out of HW.
i think they will call roy nelson and the TUF 10 cast to fight for them :sarcastic12:

on topic: best wishes to brocl. come back soon


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Source or dont post crap cuz thats what that is.....:sarcastic12:


lol @ you thinking Brock wasnt on roids. 95 percent of the WWE are on steroids.

This sounds really worrying and serious, hope he gets better.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Well the thing is I think lesnar has been natural since he started MMA. He was much bigger back in his pro wrestling days. When you abuse roids like that and just stop, then natural train it REALLY screws your body up.


im pretty sure he stopped before he started MMA as he wanted to get into the NFL and im pretty sure they drug test you


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I bet all the people saying "what a puss, he should have fought Carwin with that 'cold'" are feeling pretty stupid right about now.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Biowza said:


> I bet all the people saying "what a puss, he should have fought Carwin with that 'cold'" are feeling pretty stupid right about now.


Unfortunately stupid people never realize they are stupid


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Cain vs Carwin for the interim, when Brock finally comes back we get an undisputed match!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If he comes back as a MW or something, that's going to FREAK me out. Get Better Brockolli(L)


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> lol @ you thinking Brock wasnt on roids. 95 percent of the WWE are on steroids.
> 
> This sounds really worrying and serious, hope he gets better.


How long have you been working in pro wrestling?


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow this is scary, my favorite fighter. i hope he recovers soon.


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Aug 19, 2009)

Redrum said:


> I had seen a program on TV called "The Man Whose Arm Exploded" that indicated something like this. This particular gentleman had taken so many steroids and for such a long period of time. If I recall correctly, he stated that anabolic steroids within the body are like a time bomb that can go off at anytime as far as a person's health is concerned, and that these unpredictable negative effects could manifest themselves in any number of ways.


I'm sorry, but you guys are very ignorant when it comes to steriods. Let me dispell each of these myths. 

1. No, steriods don't destroy your immune system. Most Pro Bodybuilders reach their peak in their 30s, so if they were all dying in their 30s, where are the bodies? Exactly, there aren't any. And the ones who have died such as Benaziza, Munzer, or Paul Demayo have either died from dieuretics or something else such as illicit drugs (heroin). Dieuretics for those that don't know, are a means to get water out of your system so you can get more shredded or in Thiago Alves case, make weight. 

2. No, most pro wrestling guys don't die from steriods. This is so f*cking stupid that it pisses me off seriously lol. A lot of those guys have taken steriods, HGH, or insulin, but what kills them is the painkillers, prescription drugs, and illicit drugs that they are taking to help cope with their schedule or the pain they take from hitting the mat and training during wrestling. Now, AAS/steriods may have played a part in Chris Benoit's death and killing his family, but chances are that it was something else mentally, since there are plenty of wrestlers on this combination of drugs who never do this kind of thing. 

3. Greg Valentino, the guy "who's arms exploded" arms didn't explode from steriods. The guy took Synthol/Esik-Clean, Pose N Pump or whatever you want to call it. Basically, the guy injected oil into his arms, hence why they are so big but so undefined. Google "Synthol" and than google "Bodybuilders" and you will see the difference between steriods and synthol. Synthol is a site inject into a spot such as the arm and it swells up the area around the muscle giving it a larger appearance. It also decreases vascularity, gives it an unnaturally round look, and is very painful. If Greg Valentino got those arms from steriods, then where are the other pro bodybuilders who have had that happened to them? There aren't, except for the ones who use synthol. 

BTW, Greg Valentino is a joke in the bodybuilding world. He's a freak show, but at least he's trying to fix part of his life by helping out some guys over at muscular development, but he still blaims steriods on his arms and not synthol. 

4. No, steriods didn't do that to Brock Lesnar lol. You guys know how many people are on steriods or take them each day or HGH? If steriods were as bad as the media portrays them, then where are all the deaths from it? The only people who shouldn't be on them and are at risk on them are teenagers and those under 21, those with obvious heart problems, and women of course. The effects reverse themselves once you come off and go away and "roid rage" is pretty much a myth. Yes, people may get a little more aggressive, but they aren't going to go out and suddenly beat their wife and kids. If they had that behavior before, its going to still be there while on steriods. 


BTW, Arnold has a congenital heart problem and he's still alive at 60 after his steriod use. Steriods need to be legalized more than alcohol IMO, but the media finds some stupid ass teenager who didn't know what he is doing and tries to say this is what AAS/HGH does when it isn't true.



BTW, not to hate on the doctor or chemist in here, but I don't really trust half of them. I mean, my doctor believes Creatine is bad for you and that creatine is in all protein lol. Check over at BB.com or Muscular Development where the bodybuilders hang out and see how many of the "professionals" or guys that know what they are doing have problems with them over there. You won't find many. Of course "abuse" is bad with any drug, but if you know what you are doing and have frequent checkups then I would say that AAS/HGH are probably safer than aspirin. They were created to build muscle, not destroy your body.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like that Dana says he's gonna fly out there and get him to a good hospital. This is the stuff that makes the UFC different from other MMA promotions and other sports. When worst comes to worst, they take care of their own.


On a side note, it must be pretty hard for the hospital staff to haul Brock's big ass around if he is unconcious. 300+ pounds (well, maybe less if he's really ill and dropping weight) but still. He's a big boy.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

It is irrelevant weather Lesnar has used steroids in the past lots of sportsmen have. However in the time that he has competed in MMA and the UFC he hasn't tested positive, in fact in his ENTIRE sporting career he hasn't tested positive. It would be unfair on him as a dedicated sportsmen to blindly blame his current sickness on steroid abuse.





YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I think I know more about roid abuse than anyone on this forum.


Looking at your display picture I tend to agree.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> wtf, Dana is making it sound really scary, wtf is going on??
> 
> What about Nog?? I think just make Cain/Nog for interim and leave Carwin out in the cold this time


You still believe what Dana says. Wow.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> I like that Dana says he's gonna fly out there and get him to a good hospital. This is the stuff that makes the UFC different from other MMA promotions and other sports. When worst comes to worst, they take care of their own.


of course they are gonna go visit him, he is one of their highest paid fighters and I really doubt Dana White would go to see somebody earning $20,000. 

who cares if he took steroids 6 years ago, if you know anything about them, his strength from the steroids are long gone. the body on lesnar now is all hard work


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

Steroids, Mono, whatever... the guy is sick and needs help.

I AM NOT a Brock fan in the slightest... I think he is the worst thing to happen to MMA in a long time but... The guy is a physicaly amazing and talented as well. But his attitude and dis-respect doesn't belong in MMA. This is not WWE.

That being said, I would never wish's a debilitating illness or death on anyone, even Brock Lesner.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Brock is *NOT* on death's doorstep, here's an update:



> *- LESNAR'S CONDITION "NOTHING LIFE THREATENING"*
> Sunday, November 15, 2009 - by Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com (Reporting by Steven Marrocco)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Certain folks that get H1N1 develop very severe secondary infections especially lung. He could also be having a desctructive immune response in his lungs which can be fatal. It's called a cytokine storm. 

Often the healthier/stronger you are the worse it is. 

Hopefully he pulls through ok, sounds serious though...It might be something totally unrelated like a brain or heart condition...


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

im very glad its not life threatening, i hope he recovers soon, i hope they dont strip his belt.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Biowza said:


> I bet all the people saying "what a puss, he should have fought Carwin with that 'cold'" are feeling pretty stupid right about now.


I dont know how they feel but Thats sure how they look...


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

This is really bad for Brock, MMA, and Dana White. All signs point to steroid complications. Just look at the guy -- the muscles, the rage. Why was he in Canada? Well, roids are cheap there, doctors on the take, etc... I'm a little suspicious of the lack of disclosure also. Stroke? Bad infection from IV drug use? Drug overdose? Was morphine involved? You know he had serious pain management problems. Heart attack? Liver shutdown? It has to be much worse than they are letting on. Dana seems to be distancing himself from this as well. If we ever really do know the truth, and it's incriminating, Dana will claim he didn't know anything about it, even if he was directly connected.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Well the thing is I think lesnar has been natural since he started MMA. He was much bigger back in his pro wrestling days. When you abuse roids like that and just stop, then natural train it REALLY screws your body up.


I've seen maybe 8 or 9 guys do this very thing and none of them had problems except that they couldn't lift as much weight afterwards, they were all moderate users who lifted like crazy then weaned themselves off for health reasons. However they said they could lift more consistently and their body didn't have extreme swings in pain and fatigue like it used to. For a guy who claims to be around steroid users a lot, I find zero of what you are saying correct.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it make me a bad person that, because of his pro-wrestling history, I take everything involving him with a grain of salt? I'm not saying I wouldn't be legitimately concerned if there is something really wrong with him. But because of his past I just can't presume what we are hearing is 100% legit. 

I guess its a bit of "crying wolf" syndrome...

If he's really not well I hope he gets better soon though!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> lol @ you thinking Brock wasnt on roids. 95 percent of the WWE are on steroids.
> 
> This sounds really worrying and serious, hope he gets better.


Maybe back in the 80s and 90s, but they do have a wellness policy now. There have been several WWE stars suspended because of steroid use over the past few years. Hell a couple of guys were suspended just because they were linked to that online steroid ring that got broken up a year or 2 ago.



TheGreenMachine said:


> I'm sorry, but you guys are very ignorant when it comes to steriods. Let me dispell each of these myths.
> 
> 1. No, steriods don't destroy your immune system. Most Pro Bodybuilders reach their peak in their 30s, so if they were all dying in their 30s, where are the bodies? Exactly, there aren't any. And the ones who have died such as Benaziza, Munzer, or Paul Demayo have either died from dieuretics or something else such as illicit drugs (heroin). Dieuretics for those that don't know, are a means to get water out of your system so you can get more shredded or in Thiago Alves case, make weight.
> 
> ...


Great post but your probably wasting your breath.



thickma said:


> This is really bad for Brock, MMA, and Dana White. All signs point to steroid complications. Just look at the guy -- the muscles, the rage. Why was he in Canada? Well, roids are cheap there, doctors on the take, etc... I'm a little suspicious of the lack of disclosure also. Stroke? Bad infection from IV drug use? Drug overdose? Was morphine involved? You know he had serious pain management problems. Heart attack? Liver shutdown? It has to be much worse than they are letting on. Dana seems to be distancing himself from this as well. If we ever really do know the truth, and it's incriminating, Dana will claim he didn't know anything about it, even if he was directly connected.


1. Ummm exactly what signs point to steroid use? And remember to back this up with at least a semi-reliable source.

2. Read the article, he was in Canada because he owns property there.

3. If anything it seems like Dana was making it sound worse than it really is, not the other way around.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

You're right, I'm wrong. I'm sure Brock has never used steroids. He is all natural. I see guys like him all the time in public -- 300 pound smashing machines. And I suppose that all the secrecy is simply to protect his privacy. I'm sure there is a league of attorneys working on this right now, trying to figure out a way to spin this and cover it up. Dana is stalling, waiting for the attorneys to work their magic. If it's no big deal, then why not tell the UFC fans what really happened? I guess it was just a hypoglycemic collapse. His sugar was too low. World class athletes don't just collapse every day. People that are a hundred pounds overweight with high cholesterol and congenitive heart problems collapse. We will never know the truth on this one. Since no crime was committed, attorneys can speak with absolute authority as if they have been with Brock 24/7 for his entire life and you can't dispute it. I just don't have that defense attorney gene.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

thickma said:


> This is really bad for Brock, MMA, and Dana White. All signs point to steroid complications. Just look at the guy -- the muscles, the rage. Why was he in Canada? Well, roids are cheap there, doctors on the take, etc... I'm a little suspicious of the lack of disclosure also. Stroke? Bad infection from IV drug use? Drug overdose? Was morphine involved? You know he had serious pain management problems. Heart attack? Liver shutdown? It has to be much worse than they are letting on. Dana seems to be distancing himself from this as well. If we ever really do know the truth, and it's incriminating, Dana will claim he didn't know anything about it, even if he was directly connected.


How is Dana distancing himself? Dana says he is gonna fly out there hire the best doctors money can buy and you say he is distancing himself, WTF? I also think the steroid conclusion is jumping to a major conclusion because Mono wreaks havoc on your immune system and can turn something like the swine flu (common everywhere right now) or a staph infection (common in gyms) into a very serious heath issue.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

thickma said:


> You're right, I'm wrong. I'm sure Brock has never used steroids. He is all natural. I see guys like him all the time in public -- 300 pound smashing machines. And I suppose that all the secrecy is simply to protect his privacy. I'm sure there is a league of attorneys working on this right now, trying to figure out a way to spin this and cover it up. Dana is stalling, waiting for the attorneys to work their magic. If it's no big deal, then why not tell the UFC fans what really happened? I guess it was just a hypoglycemic collapse. His sugar was too low. World class athletes don't just collapse every day. People that are a hundred pounds overweight with high cholesterol and congenitive heart problems collapse. We will never know the truth on this one. Since no crime was committed, attorneys can speak with absolute authority as if they have been with Brock 24/7 for his entire life and you can't dispute it. I just don't have that defense attorney gene.


If you don't see 300 lbs smashing machine, I guess you don't watch the NFL.

What secrecy? Dana has already told us that he has mono and a as of yet unknown other infection. There isn't any non-disclosure, Brock just doesn't want to do interviews when he's feeling like shit.

World class athletes don't collapse every day, but people with mono do. It's very easy to get dehydrated even with the common cold let alone mono.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheGreenMachine said:


> I'm sorry, but you guys are very ignorant when it comes to steriods. Let me dispell each of these myths.
> 
> 1. No, steriods don't destroy your immune system. Most Pro Bodybuilders reach their peak in their 30s, so if they were all dying in their 30s, where are the bodies? Exactly, there aren't any. And the ones who have died such as Benaziza, Munzer, or Paul Demayo have either died from dieuretics or something else such as illicit drugs (heroin). Dieuretics for those that don't know, are a means to get water out of your system so you can get more shredded or in Thiago Alves case, make weight.


I love how ignorant people that can't even take two seconds to type a few words into google are the ones that accuse others of being ignorant or "source or GTFO" or stupid shit like that. Steroids are medically known to HEAVILY damage the immune system, especially anabolic steroids. In fact, the very word Steroid MEANS a class of drug that treats skin/body conditions by reducing (or in some cases recklessly increasing) the activity of the immune system and the body's other regulatory mechanisms. It's not just a side-effect, it's the very mechanism by which they work.

Sources? These good for you?

http://www.anabolicsmall.com/roidb7a.htm
http://www.medicinenet.com/steroids_to_treat_arthritis/article.htm
http://www.steadyhealth.com/Can_steroids_affect_the_immune_system__t180734.html

There's thousands of others. Try google, it's not that hard.



TheGreenMachine said:


> 2. No, most pro wrestling guys don't die from steriods. This is so f*cking stupid that it pisses me off seriously lol. A lot of those guys have taken steriods, HGH, or insulin, but what kills them is the painkillers, prescription drugs, and illicit drugs that they are taking to help cope with their schedule or the pain they take from hitting the mat and training during wrestling. Now, AAS/steriods may have played a part in Chris Benoit's death and killing his family, but chances are that it was something else mentally, since there are plenty of wrestlers on this combination of drugs who never do this kind of thing.


This is splitting hairs, chemical abuse is chemical abuse. If you take a cocktail of rat poison, cyanide and snake venom and, you can't say "DUH you ignorant fools, it's the rat poison that killed him! Cyanide is obviously harmless". Of course people that abuse one chemical are likely to abuse others, it's a behavior pattern.. that doesn't make steroids right or healthy just because heroin or mental disorders (also a documented side-effect of anabolic steroids) were the final nail in the coffin. 

And there is no difference between Anabolic Steroid USE and ABUSE ... if you are doing enough to gain any benefit, you are doing enough to damage yourself. It's the very nature of how they work. Your body isn't stupid, that it regulates things for no reason ... by shutting off your body's control mechanisms you only damage it in the long run.

The kind of defensive and delusional answers (without any medical backing, while asking others for proof) leads me to believe you guys either use or would consider using the things. This is delusional, there's a reason they're illegal, and no amount of roundabout rationalizing will change this. You dream of being the incredible hulk, you pay the price, no matter how you lie to yourself.



TheGreenMachine said:


> 4. No, steriods didn't do that to Brock Lesnar lol. You guys know how many people are on steriods or take them each day or HGH? If steriods were as bad as the media portrays them, then where are all the deaths from it? The only people who shouldn't be on them and are at risk on them are teenagers and those under 21, those with obvious heart problems, and women of course. The effects reverse themselves once you come off and go away and "roid rage" is pretty much a myth. Yes, people may get a little more aggressive, but they aren't going to go out and suddenly beat their wife and kids. If they had that behavior before, its going to still be there while on steriods.
> 
> 
> BTW, Arnold has a congenital heart problem and he's still alive at 60 after his steriod use. Steriods need to be legalized more than alcohol IMO, but the media finds some stupid ass teenager who didn't know what he is doing and tries to say this is what AAS/HGH does when it isn't true.
> ...


Ah of course... you don't trust doctors. Or medical journals/research. Or the media. Or the laws. You'd rather believe some roid abuser who's probably going to kill himself from his own lack of knowledge. Might as well ask the crackhead on the street about crack and legalize it. After all, his opinion trumps all scientific evidence, the mighty respectable crackhead with all his brains. Of course not all steroid abusers have problems all the time, these things take time to manifest. You'll see the 80% that don't have problems right now and say "SEE! nothing happens", while ignoring the other 20% that die from immune conditions and heart attacks at age 40. Of course, almost every one of that 80% will eventually turn into the 20% with time, as scientific research on long term effects proves. But you prefer to dig your head into the sand, and say "LALALA can't hear you, love my roids, no problems, go away."

My gym instructor died at 33 from a heart attack, and he had no fat/cholestrol, just roid muscle. Tell his family that roids are harmless. 

Also, it might not be proven, but looking at Brock's unnaturally ripped and vascular body in the WWE, and the changes since coming to MMA scream that he was on roids in the WWE, as most of them seem to be. Instead of screaming "PROOF!", learn to believe your eyes and see the obvious bodily symptoms and tons of documented confessions by ex-WWE wrestlers and even McMahon's own confession in trial. Even Brock hinted at "a dirty life" during his WWE days, but that could mean a number of things.

I'm fairly sure that Brock left roids since coming to the UFC, but it is not unlikely that they finally caught up with him at a time when he didn't even deserve it. Life can be ironic like that. It is mighty suspicious for a 300 lb man in the prime of life and physical health to not fight off a simple mono infection in 3 months. It screams of a weakened immune system and/or liver damage. 

But I hope and pray that Brock comes out of this good and stronger than ever, and if anything this puts his past behind him once and for all.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm honestly sitting here laughing at the kids trying to say this isn't roid related. They must have brocks shrunken nuts stuffed down their throats. 

What do I know about roids right? Ive only been body building for 20+ years, have done roids in the past, and am with people who roid every day of my life. I'm sure when brock got busted for having roids before it was all just a big conspiracy and done by people jealous of his " built like a black guy " body.


LOL


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Dana White said:


> "If it's a long wait, we're gong to have to do something," White said. *"We're going to have to – the last thing I ever want to do is strip a guy who won a title. That's the last thing I want to do. *I don't know if we'll have to do an interim or what we'll do to fix it."


Yeah, Dana, I imagine that would just destroy your soul if you EVER had to do something like that.....8 pages of posts and no one mentions anything about Dana saying sumfing like this? For shame MMAF, for shame.

Oh about Brock, hope he feels better.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> What do I know about roids right? Ive only been body building for 20+ years, have done roids in the past, and am with people who roid every day of my life. I'm sure when brock got busted for having roids before it was all just a big conspiracy and done by people jealous of his " built like a black guy " body.
> 
> 
> LOL


Brock was never caught with steroids, he was pulled over he had pills and the cops arrested him assuming they were steroids turns out they were vitamins and the cops were just jumping to conclusions.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Brock was never caught with steroids, he was pulled over he had pills and the cops arrested him assuming they were steroids turns out they were vitamins and the cops were just jumping to conclusions.


Oh you mean those "vitamin type things" LOL. I'm sure his defense attorney would never lie. ROFL


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

turbohall said:


> I hope Brock is ok also, however look at some of the H1N1 cases, some of the people who died from the H1N1 also had Mono combined with it. Lets hope this is not the case. I would like to see him get better and come back and fight in 2010 against anyone.


Hasn't only once person died from swine in this country so far? I heard that on the radio yesterday but maybe I misheard.



SuicideJohnson said:


> If he comes back as a MW or something, that's going to FREAK me out. Get Better Brockolli(L)



haha yeah seriously, a long illness ESPECIALLY mono w/complications can make you drop weight hard and fast. He could easily be LHW sized for most of 2010. My friend was a wrestler and got mono at around 220lbs, when he was well again he was 165. Crazy. Brock's face would look sooo narrow.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

you say you have 20+ years of body building yet you act like a immature kid, you have a name that a 10 year old would pick. 

your opinion on steroids means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> you say you have 20+ years of body building yet you act like a immature kid, you have a name that a 10 year old would pick.
> 
> your opinion on steroids means absolutely nothing.


Actually, he strikes me as rather knowledgeable on the subject, and I have found his posts to be interesting reading.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> you say you have 20+ years of body building yet you act like a immature kid, you have a name that a 10 year old would pick.
> 
> your opinion on steroids means absolutely nothing.


You couldnt hold my jockstrap son


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Oh you mean those "vitamin type things" LOL. I'm sure his defense attorney would never lie. ROFL


 And Im sure a police officer that finds pills in a pro wrestlers car would never jump to conclusions.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I think that with this disease and all, Brock will lose too much weight to be champ after this. He'll lose at least 30-40 pounds and he'll probably never gain it properly back. Looks like we've seen the last of Lesnar, sadly. Well, at least he got his $5 million paycheck for UFC 100.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I love how ignorant people that can't even take two seconds to type a few words into google are the ones that accuse others of being ignorant or "source or GTFO" or stupid shit like that. Steroids are medically known to HEAVILY damage the immune system, especially anabolic steroids. In fact, the very word Steroid MEANS a class of drug that treats skin/body conditions by reducing (or in some cases recklessly increasing) the activity of the immune system and the body's other regulatory mechanisms. It's not just a side-effect, it's the very mechanism by which they work.
> 
> Sources? These good for you?
> 
> ...



+1000, great response! And i too find YOURMOMWASHERE's responses interesting and he sounds like a knowledgeable guy. That is all...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> You couldnt hold my jockstrap son


how old are you...really? if you have 20+ years of experience then you must be around 40, have you ever been concussed? or maybe the steroids took a wrong turn on you mentally, because I have never seen such an old person act like a child.

and your latest post basically confirms it.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> you say you have 20+ years of body building yet you act like a immature kid, you have a name that a 10 year old would pick.
> 
> your opinion on steroids means absolutely nothing.


You told him that he acts immature, you made fun of his handle, and you told him that his opinion on steroids means absolutely nothing, and you wonder why he is less than friendly to you?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Redrum said:


> You told him that he acts immature, you made fun of his handle, and you told him that his opinion on steroids means absolutely nothing, and you wonder why he is less than friendly to you?


LOL, I could care less if he is unfriendly with me, its the way he acts.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> LOL, I could care less if he is unfriendly with me, its the way he acts.


Your opinion on the way he acts means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Redrum said:


> Your opinion on the way he acts means absolutely nothing.


DAMN, I actually thought it meant something around here....oh well 
:sarcastic03:


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

About a trivial matter, you look a lot like Butterbean YOURMOMWASHERE. I mean no offence of course, Butterbean hits hard, and you look like you do too.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Nomale said:


> About a trivial matter, you look a lot like Butterbean YOURMOMWASHERE. I mean no offence of course, Butterbean hits hard, and you look like you do too.


Oh gee thanks, butterbean is such a ladies man. No really, ive never been much of a looker. You don't need to tell me that.

As far as my age goes im 27, I started lifting at a very young age because I was surrounded by it ( my father lifted and so did my older brothers )


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TBH every time I see someone very very big, I wonder what health problems are lurking, whether the person is a power lifter or juicing, or both.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SSD said:


> I think that with this disease and all, Brock will lose too much weight to be champ after this. He'll lose at least 30-40 pounds and he'll probably never gain it properly back. Looks like we've seen the last of Lesnar, sadly. Well, at least he got his $5 million paycheck for UFC 100.


Whoa buddy, I want Lesnar to leave MMA too, but that is jumping to a major conclusion.



I think he'll drop a ton of weight with this illness as well (I've never seen anyone with Mono NOT drop a ton of weight). 

My two friends that had it dropped about 10% of their body weight. That'd be lesnar losing close to 30lbs if that were the case, which would be a huge amount. Funny to think he'd still be a bigger dude at HW though. hahaha


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Whoa buddy, I want Lesnar to leave MMA too, but that is jumping to a major conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why would you want brock lesnar to leave mma?? seriously you got problems if your hatred is that deep, seek help. Then you want ppl to take your opinions about him seriously. Think about it. I might talk about Fedor or whoever but i dont want them to leave MMA or get hurt or something ridiculous, i just would like to witness him lose and not rub it in his face, but rub it in his fans faces. He is respectful and humble, his fans are not.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/16856/dana-white-brock-lesnar-is-not-going-to-be-getting-well-anytime-soon.mma
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds really bad, wonder if we won't see Velasquez/Carwin for interim at 108?


See kids. This is what happens when you juice up. 

Your immune system finally hits the tank. 


Probably diabetes from all the HGH


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Could it be mersa?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So much speculation going around. My guess it's the combination of mono and staph that could have now entered into his bloodstream. His immune system may not be as strong, but who knows. This is one of those crazy things...

MANCHESTER - UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar is seriously ill in hospital after collapsing in Canada, UFC president Dana White said Saturday.
"He's in rough shape, he's in really bad shape," White said Saturday after UFC 105.

"He is not well and he is not getting any better. . . . He's very, very sick and he's going to be out for a while. He's got a lot of problems."

Citing mononucleosis, the 32-year-old Lesnar was forced to postpone a title fight against Shane Carwin scheduled for UFC 106 on Nov. 21 in Las Vegas. The fight was pushed back to UFC 108 on Jan. 2, but that too has been postponed.

"He's got mono and he's got something else wrong with him. I know what's wrong with him, he just doesn't want me talking about it," White said.

"He doesn't have cancer or AIDS or anything like this, (but) he's got some problems, man."

White said Lesnar was currently in a hospital in North Dakota. The six-foot-three, 265-pounder owns property in Canada, White added.

"He dropped up there and had to go to hospital," White said.

He said Lesnar may have to go to the Mayo Clinic or another top hospital "to figure out what's wrong with this guy."

"He's not going to be getting well any time soon," White said.

The UFC has other concerns with fighters. White said the newly announced UFC 108 main event between Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and Cain Velasquez is off because Nogueira has a serious staph infection.

"(It's) bad, to the point now that it's in his bloodstream," White said. "He's probably going to have to be hospitalized and intravenously given antibiotics."

Carwin is also out after undergoing knee surgery.

"It's crazy," White said of the injuries and illness. 

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/wi/2009/1115/461566/brock-lesnar/index.shtml


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Zenhalo said:


> Could it be mersa?


Do you mean MRSA? Hopefully not. We talked about that a little earlier in the thread.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> why would you want brock lesnar to leave mma?? seriously you got problems if your hatred is that deep, seek help. Then you want ppl to take your opinions about him seriously. Think about it. I might talk about Fedor or whoever but i dont want them to leave MMA or get hurt or something ridiculous, i just would like to witness him lose and not rub it in his face, but rub it in his fans faces. He is respectful and humble, his fans are not.



Yeah, wanting a huge one dimensional bully who disrespects fans and fights people 30-45lbs lighter than him to leave is really crazy. :sarcastic12:


Did you even read my post? I bet you got too giddy with the chance to attack another MMAF member that you only read the first line. I was defending Lesnar and saying it's way too soon to know if this will affect his career at all.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedor and "Red Devil" are destroying Brock telepathically. Dana is next.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Whoa buddy, I want Lesnar to leave MMA too, but that is jumping to a major conclusion.


Well I actually want Lesnar to come back. I always find him entertaining and good for the sport. He is a household name and arguably the biggest draw. I remember for UFC 100, some of my friend who never watch UFC weren't interested in watching until I told them Lesnar was fighting. They probably know him from his wrestling days. He makes his boring style seem exciting.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Fedor and "Red Devil" are destroying Brock telepathically. Dana is next.




lmfao


Oh god, Russian mobsters who can curse people telepathically. The Sopranos don't stand a snowball's chance in hell!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> Oh god, Russian mobsters who can curse people telepathically. The Sopranos don't stand a snowball's chance in hell!


There is nothing that organizatsiya is incapable of.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Fedor and "Red Devil" are destroying Brock telepathically. Dana is next.


It isn't the Russians. It is Karma plain and simple.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

sutemiwaza4tw said:


> It isn't the Russians. It is Karma plain and simple.


Lesnar gets married, has a succesful career and a child, and karma gives him diseases? 


Interesting...


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Lesnar gets married, has a succesful career and a child, and karma gives him diseases?
> 
> 
> Interesting...


You should get it more than I do, Dana. See UFC 100.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, wanting a huge one dimensional bully who disrespects fans and fights people 30-45lbs lighter than him to leave is really crazy. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> Did you even read my post? I bet you got too giddy with the chance to attack another MMAF member that you only read the first line. I was defending Lesnar and saying it's way too soon to know if this will affect his career at all.


 no, thats not "defending" him, thats just stating the facts. Saying you want him to leave MMA because he is a bully is a joke. You have a real hatred for him going far beyond the sport and in all reality you really dont know him. Do you think he wants your career to end... lol thats pathetic wishing a mans career would end because you dislike him. Wish him losses but not diseases and hardships.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> no, thats not "defending" him, thats just stating the facts. Saying you want him to leave MMA because he is a bully is a joke. You have a real hatred for him going far beyond the sport and in all reality you really dont know him. Do you think he wants your career to end... lol thats pathetic wishing a mans career would end because you dislike him. Wish him losses but not diseases and hardships.


Hey retard, did I wish him diseases or hardships? You're a troll beyond belief and I won't get sucked into an argument with you.

As Crocop says, never argue with an idiot, as bystanders have trouble telling them apart.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well Brock is my fav HW and I wish him as speedy a recovery as possible from whatever it is he has. In the meantime now that Nog has staph again I think Cain and Carwin should fight for an interim belt at ufc 108. Cain vs Carwin and Rashad vs Thiago Silva is still a very solid card...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Well Brock is my fav HW and I wish him as speedy a recovery as possible from whatever it is he has. In the meantime now that Nog has staph again I think Cain and Carwin should fight for an interim belt at ufc 108. Cain vs Carwin and Rashad vs Thiago Silva is still a very solid card...


The problem with that is Carwin is injured. And what gives Cain the right to frogjump guys like JDS for the instant title shot?

I think Carwin is a terrible matchup stylistically for Cain so I don't think it'll matter too much. But in all fairness, I think it should be JDS vs Cain, then winner faces winner of Kongo vs Mir.

Winner of that gets interim belt? Makes sense to me. Then when Carwin recovers maybe he can face the interim belt holder, or depending on the time, face Lesnar?


----------



## catosynister (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's hoping big guy gets better (as well as Nog), with those two and Carwin out with his knee surgery (or was that Cane, hell I don't remember), the whole HW div just got trashed.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

sounds more like H1N1 then just mono - a guy I wrestled with in high school got mono, it was a good 6 weeks before he came around, but was never in the hospital overnight. 
And what the hell - do they not clean the mats at Nog's gym?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> sounds more like H1N1 then just mono - a guy I wrestled with in high school got mono, it was a good 6 weeks before he came around, but was never in the hospital overnight.
> And what the hell - do they not clean the mats at Nog's gym?


I thought that staph was easy to spread, even if the mats are regularly and conscientiously cleaned.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I thought that staph was easy to spread, even if the mats are regularly and conscientiously cleaned.


Yeah that's true. Also, some people are more susceptible to it than other. Anyways, having it happen twice in under a year is a sign to more than just a fluke or high susceptibility. Nog needs to invest in good hygiene. There are products for one to use out there to protect against an infection.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There are huge jugs of hand sanitizer in every gym I've been in, but of course you have to use it for it to be effective.

Sometimes when I'm rolling or stretching or whatever, I have to try not to think about all the dudes who probably scratched their nuts in the bathroom and didn't wash their hands.......bleh.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

sutemiwaza4tw said:


> Brock couldn't run from gay cancer his whole life.


You think you're funny you piece of $h!!? You'll get yours. 

And that goes for all of you who are taking this chance to badmouth Brock and kicking him when he's down and has a serious illness. You truly are loathsome individuals who will get what's coming to you. *Remember me saying this when you do.*


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> Fedor and "Red Devil" are destroying Brock telepathically. Dana is next.


This post makes the most sense out of anything in this thread.



khoveraki said:


> Hey retard, did I wish him diseases or hardships? You're a troll beyond belief and I won't get sucked into an argument with you.
> 
> As Crocop says, never argue with an idiot, as bystanders have trouble telling them apart.


Yeah, I'm trying to take the route with that fellar also.

Honestly, YOURMOMWASHERE seems more mature, I tried to provoke him on a different thread (could have beent his one) and he didn't. I was impressed. (You're better looking than Butter Bean....yeah I said it.)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Use Head & Shoulders to wash your hair and body as it contains Pyrithione Zinc which is anti-bacterial and kills fungal matter. This fricken kid who we were were rolling with had ring worm. Pretty nasty shit...everyone was running around frantically and pissed off at the same time...lolz.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Coosh said:


> You think you're funny you piece of $h!!? You'll get yours.
> 
> And that goes for all of you who are taking this chance to badmouth Brock and kicking him when he's down and has a serious illness. You truly are loathsome individuals who will get what's coming to you. *Remember me saying this when you do.*


lol...wait...lolololololololololololololol


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> lol...wait...lolololololololololololololol


What is it exactly that you find funny? Karma is a bitch. When you're on the receiving end I'm sure the lol'ing will cease


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nobody say one more freakin word about "gay cancer." We stopped using this term 25 years ago, for one thing.

It's not relevant, for another. Quit bitching one another out.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> It is worrying. Whenever somebody's huge like Brock and is reported to be very ill, I start worrying about liver cancer or something.


Yeah me too, like Lyle Alzado, Curt Henning, and other wrestlers/prof athletes especially, not to suggest Brock did roids but its scary how the bigger ones get beat by microscopic opponents.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh I have a scenario.


What if Fedor HAD joined the UFC late last summer. Then they scheduled a Fedor/Lesnar match. Then Lesnar got sick... then got sicker... then rescheduled and rescheduled and rescheduled indefinitely?


a.) we'd say Lesnar was ducking
b.) we'd be FRUSTRATED BEYOND BELIEF that the fight might not happen
c.) DW would go insane thinking the fight might never happen, and end up murdering Rampage in his sleep to relieve the frustration.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> There are huge jugs of hand sanitizer in every gym I've been in, but of course you have to use it for it to be effective.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm rolling or stretching or whatever, I have to try not to think about all the dudes who probably scratched their nuts in the bathroom and didn't wash their hands.......bleh.


Want to not sleep again ever, L&M probably does it on the couch and doesn't wash his hands ever, so yeah, your remote is covered in ball sweat SWPT,


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my God. I bet you're right. I'm going to start rubbing sanitizer all over that remote. ewwwwww.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

My personal belief is perhaps at odds with everyone here, there is no reason on earth to ban steroids. They are a thousand times safer than Excedrin which kills 10,000+ people every year. Our sanctimonious politicians and media very, very few of whom have even a basic knowledge of steroids have made hay and money from this trumped up boogy man. Steroids are such a huge landscape of substances that to lump them all together under a label that was generated decades ago, ie in the medical neanderthal days, is a sin, a flat out intentional sin. 

It is natural for men as we age, beginning in our 20s to have constantly dropping testosterone, progesterone and DHEA while the opposite occurs with our Estradiol and the other Estrogens. This is ths cause of a large number of illnesses headed by the deadly Prostate Cancer but including a wide range of problems. I firmly believe that we should not only NOT punish men for using the right steroids but we should encourage them, educate them and assist them in every way possible. Unfortunately, long ago in the 50s and 60s our sports heroes in many sports were already heavily engaged knowingly and unknowingly in using Roids. They were then often testosterone but also the then barely understood Deca, Winnie etc. Now thanks to the advances in science around the world and despite the curtain of ignorance hung across America by Big Pharma's in house regulatory agency the FDA, the understanding of what steroids work and how, how to use them, how to counteract the various negative effects they can have, (think of the endless mea culpas droning on at the end of your favorite overhyped, overcharged, falsely tested pharmaceuticals appearing on your TV screen as part of Big Pharma's $2 Billion marketing program) has now far surpassed the ignorance of the slothful media and politicians. I smirk when I remember those who screamed to the heavens about the devil Roid I take, Creatine back in the 80s and 90s. Of course now we know but much of the media has still not caught on that Creatine is an Amino Acid natural to our bodies and declines as we age beginning again in our late 20s. Now out prestigeous NIH (National Institute of Health) is in advanced, third stage testing with thousands of men who suffer from Parkinson's for which Creatine is their acknowledged best natural substance to delay and or stop the deadly disease. I digress because I thought it an appropriate example of lack of knowledge in the past lambasting a tremendously important and healthful substance that we all need to consider ingesting. So too for example anti-estrogens, illegal in baseball with their stupid blanket banning mantra are of tremendous importance in avoiding the onset of Prostate Cancer, the growth of the dreaded "Man Boobs" etc etc. I say enough of the uncontrolled whitewash. It is wrong in the specifics of much of its details and flat out wrong in general as well. Allow athletes, senior citizens, afflicted men and women, all to choose and use what they need, wish but with a program of education and support rather than one of hypocrisy and ignorance.

The thing with steroids today is anybody with half a brain can quickly come up to speed on what kind of cycle support is needed on cycle and as PCT (Post Cycle Therapy). Today's pro-steroids/pro-hormones besides being cleaner than the the old Decas, Winnies etc are also often completely legal for every american to use at will. Oh, many of them are also, like HGH, undetectable. Thus something completely legal for you and me like AIs (Aromatase Inhibitors) which cut down on your Estrogen and inversely, up your Testosterone is strictly forbidden by the NFL. Now I take Bio-Identical Progesterone, with my Doc's support, to accomplish the same but I could just as well use any of 30 different products legally available. FYI lowering your Estro prevents Prostate cancer and saves lives...lots of them. By the age of 40 we should all be using AIs of course except for some 40 year old athletes who our society would rather see contract cancer so they can keep some "moral" standard of NO Steroids in play. Yeeech!



YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I'm sure when brock got busted for having roids before it was all just a big conspiracy


Actually it was HGH.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Hey retard, did I wish him diseases or hardships? You're a troll beyond belief and I won't get sucked into an argument with you.
> 
> As Crocop says, never argue with an idiot, as bystanders have trouble telling them apart.


 ahh retard and idiot... im also sure cro cop made up that expression lmao


----------



## Suarezz (Nov 2, 2009)

Especiallo someone as big as him, anything could go down.
Lets hope its not a life threatening illness and he can go back to his UFC career.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

get him away from government controlled medicine in Canada and over here to a private profit motivated run facility in the States.

yes, government has screwed our healthcare up by forcing HMO's on us, but its still a tiny bit free market....

get him some alternative doctors or something....


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Karma is a bitch. When you're on the receiving end I'm sure the lol'ing will cease


OMG. This has to be the funniest thing I have ever read. Stop, bro. I shouldn't laugh this hard in the office. 

Oh, and I hope Brock gets better soon.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

limitufc said:


> get him away from government controlled medicine in Canada and over here to a private profit motivated run facility in the States.
> 
> yes, government has screwed our healthcare up by forcing HMO's on us, but its still a tiny bit free market....
> 
> get him some alternative doctors or something....


At the risk of derailing the thread. I'm sure you can get private expensive health care in Canada too.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

> Ailing cage fighter Brock Lesnar has developed a serious intestinal disorder that requires surgery, Ultimate Fighting Championship boss Dana White told TMZ.com Monday.


http://www.thestar.com/sports/article/726440--lesnar-needs-surgery-ufc-boss-says

TMZ take it for what it's worth but if it's true that is really serious.

From TMZ

Edit: Seems someone else posted it in another thread. So props to them!



> Brock Lesnar is so sick, he'll be going to the Mayo Clinic so doctors can figure out what to do -- but it will probably require major surgery ... UFC Prez Dana White tells TMZ.
> 
> White tells us Lesnar -- the UFC heavyweight champ -- is "very, very sick" with some sort of intestinal disorder, although listening to White, it sounds a lot more serious than that. White says the condition will require "major surgery."
> 
> ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That's pretty sobering, there are some horrible cancers that affect the gastrointestinal system.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Didn't White say that he didn't already have cancer though? Unless he is mistaken.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> Didn't White say that he didn't already have cancer though? Unless he is mistaken.


I'm wondering if he does, and Dana didn't want to say b/c various diagnostic procedures hadn't been completed and results hadn't come back.


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

limitufc said:


> get him away from government controlled medicine in Canada and over here to a private profit motivated run facility in the States.


why not send him to a bank if you want to him to go to a facility that makes high profits

back to topic: he will leave a very interesting and contentious legacy if he never fights again.

healing vibes to you, lesnar.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

limitufc said:


> get him away from government controlled medicine in Canada and over here to a private profit motivated run facility in the States.
> 
> yes, government has screwed our healthcare up by forcing HMO's on us, but its still a tiny bit free market....
> 
> get him some alternative doctors or something....


<GLENNBECK attribute="off topic rant that has nothing to do with Lesnar's condition or future">
I heard Obama hated having a white champion so much he got scientists to engineer a new sickle cell anemia that was strong enough to take Lesnar and the white race down with him. 
< /GLENNBECK>


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's not derail the thread guys.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonder if its some type of hernia?


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

I was beginning to think that maybe his Spleen was lacerated/ruptured. When that happens, you become very lightheaded and often times faint/collapse. Also, an enlarged spleen is VERY common in people that have Mono. My spleen was huge when I had it. That's why they ahve a strict no contact sports rule when you have Mono. 

Maybe he slightly lacerated it, and the infection spread to other parts of his stomach? The spleen plays an active role in fighting infection. 

I'm speculating, but the spleen being at the root of the problem seems liekly to me.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> OMG. This has to be the funniest thing I have ever read. Stop, bro. I shouldn't laugh this hard in the office.
> 
> Oh, and I hope Brock gets better soon.


Seriously, i cant think of a more appropriate response besides more lol's lolololololol


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally, all this "Fedor-Lesnar-discussion" can join "Fedor-Randy-discussion", since both of them got old: the first in '08, the second in '09. I guess the major topic of '10 will be "Fedor-Velasquez-discussion" or maybe "Fedor vs Carwin".


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Finally, all this "Fedor-Lesnar-discussion" can join "Fedor-Randy-discussion", since both of them got old: the first in '08, the second in '09. I guess the major topic of '10 will be "Fedor-Velasquez-discussion" or maybe "Fedor vs Carwin".


Yeah seriously. How come it's never something awesome and possible like "Fedor vs Overeem"?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah seriously. How come it's never something awesome and possible like "Fedor vs Overeem"?


 because nobody but u thinks that fight is awesome. Overeem is a juiced up LHW with a low level ground game. He has ducked defending his title for two years and isnt even ranked in the top 10.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> because nobody but u thinks that fight is awesome. Overeem is a juiced up LHW with a low level ground game. He has ducked defending his title for two years and isnt even ranked in the top 10.


The only thing I'll say to you is, check the rankings dummy. He's ranked in K1 and in MMA.


----------



## mikediamond (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't get it... Who has Overeem beaten in the last 2 years to be ranked in the MMA HW Top 10?

Who? K1 Doesn't count... MMA is the question here. Wins over Goodridge and Thompson just doesn't do it.

Mark Hunt hasn't won a fight since the OWGP almost 4 years ago.

Why is Overeem even mentioned.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> You couldnt hold my jockstrap son


Yikes. 
If you think anyone would want to, I think you need to take your ass elsewhere.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mikediamond said:


> I don't get it... Who has Overeem beaten in the last 2 years to be ranked in the MMA HW Top 10?
> 
> Who? K1 Doesn't count... MMA is the question here. Wins over Goodridge and Thompson just doesn't do it.
> 
> ...


He is SF champion, he devastated Buentello, beat Mark Hunt in the first round, submitted Goodridge in the first round, and beat two HWs a week apart in the first round. Plus he dominated Crocop up until the groin strike.

Keep in mind, some rankings have Carwin at #5 for beating an unranked Gonzaga. Cain is ranked above Overeem and who has he beaten that's better than the guys Overeem has beaten?

Anyway this is going to derail this thread, so start a thread in SF if you want to debate it.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Yeah seriously. How come it's never something awesome and possible like "Fedor vs Overeem"?


Fedor vs Overeem is interesting, but definitely not as promising as Fedor vs Velasquez or Fedor vs Carwin, and the second thing is that those 2 are from UFC.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Fedor and "Red Devil" are destroying Brock telepathically. Dana is next.


Well... There is a segment of systema practitioners who are kind of into that...


:confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If anyone's going to talk about jockstraps, it's going to be me. I don't expect to see bullshit like "you couldn't hold my jockstrap, son" again.

Kthx.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> If anyone's going to talk about jockstraps, it's going to be me. I don't expect to see bullshit like "you couldn't hold my jockstrap, son" again.
> 
> Kthx.


omg swp no offence but you're starting to seem like the most power trippy mod on the whole site .. seriously, what's with the kind of overeager cop thing telling ppl to chill out for anything remotely funny, punctuated with somthing that makes you sound like the ultimate badass? I didn't mean for this to be a personal attack or to take YOURMOMwhatsisface's side on this, but this has to be like the 10th time I've seen one of these pompous sounding "warnings" from you over minor shit.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome thread. All hail Lesnar's colon.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

mudpie said:


> why not send him to a bank if you want to him to go to a facility that makes high profits
> 
> back to topic: he will leave a very interesting and contentious legacy if he never fights again.
> 
> healing vibes to you, lesnar.


hardly...the banks here don't make profits.....they get stolen tax money....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> omg swp no offence but you're starting to seem like the most power trippy mod on the whole site .. seriously, what's with the kind of overeager cop thing telling ppl to chill out for anything remotely funny, punctuated with somthing that makes you sound like the ultimate badass? I didn't mean for this to be a personal attack or to take YOURMOMwhatsisface's side on this, but this has to be like the 10th time I've seen one of these pompous sounding "warnings" from you over minor shit.


That's interesting, considering I included an attempt at levity.

You're entitled to your opinion. I didn't think it made me sound badass. I thought it made me sound like I didn't want to hear members insulting other members.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> omg swp no offence but you're starting to seem like the most power trippy mod on the whole site .. seriously, what's with the kind of overeager cop thing telling ppl to chill out for anything remotely funny, punctuated with somthing that makes you sound like the ultimate badass? I didn't mean for this to be a personal attack or to take YOURMOMwhatsisface's side on this, but this has to be like the 10th time I've seen one of these pompous sounding "warnings" from you over minor shit.


This is the best posts I've ever read. raise01:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

She's kidding about cracking down on jockstrap comments. I think. :dunno:



Liddellianenko said:


> omg swp no offence but you're starting to seem like the most power trippy mod on the whole site .. seriously, what's with the kind of overeager cop thing telling ppl to chill out for anything remotely funny, punctuated with somthing that makes you sound like the ultimate badass? I didn't mean for this to be a personal attack or to take YOURMOMwhatsisface's side on this, but this has to be like the 10th time I've seen one of these pompous sounding "warnings" from you over minor shit.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> This is the best posts I've ever read. raise01:


You, also, are entitled to your opinion.

I prefer to warn verbally. I rarely warn or infract in the formal sense.

That's my approach, you can like it or not like it, it is what it is.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't been here very long, but thus far, I think *swpthleg* is the most lenient of anyone on the staff.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> She's kidding about cracking down on jockstrap comments. I think. :dunno:


I'm simply asking members not to insult each other.

Thank you, UB.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I haven't been here very long, but thus far, I think *swpthleg* is the most lenient of anyone on the staff.


Oh, she is, whats the saying, don't mistake kindness for weakness.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I must not be very picky, because any free card is excellent as far as I'm concerned.


I agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Oh, she is, whats the saying, don't mistake kindness for weakness.


And don't mistake weakness for swine flu. It could be a bacterial infection of the intestine.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> That's interesting, considering I included an attempt at levity.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion. I didn't think it made me sound badass. I thought it made me sound like I didn't want to hear members insulting other members.


meh, usually I like your humor, but it comes of as bullying when it has that "I am the Lord thy Mod" overtone in it. I appreciate what you guys do to keep the forum friendly, but sometimes it seems bordering on personal grandeur and lording over anyone with a different opinion. There are arguments and subtle insults all the time on this forum, but seems like not both parties are warned equally by any means. This seemed like one of those times, there's others but It'd take me forever to track em. Nothin personal, just sayin.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> omg swp no offence but you're starting to seem like the most power trippy mod on the whole site .. seriously, what's with the kind of overeager cop thing telling ppl to chill out for anything remotely funny, punctuated with somthing that makes you sound like the ultimate badass? I didn't mean for this to be a personal attack or to take YOURMOMwhatsisface's side on this, but this has to be like the 10th time I've seen one of these pompous sounding "warnings" from you over minor shit.


On the contrerry....she is the most lienent staff member we have, I often tease her about this as well as the other staff....Sweep heads isssues off in a civil way before they are ever issues...I believe this statement, while its your opinion, to be false....



swpthleg said:


> That's interesting, considering I included an attempt at levity.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion. I didn't think it made me sound badass. I thought it made me sound like I didn't want to hear members insulting other members.


It did, I think this is just a little bit of an over reaction....:thumbsup:



Negative1 said:


> This is the best posts I've ever read. raise01:


Im surprised your even in this thread, who is spearheading your WAYDRN thread......someone has to babysit that thread and she takes the time to do so.......thats what made you quote her post....



UrbanBounca said:


> I haven't been here very long, but thus far, I think *swpthleg* is the most lenient of anyone on the staff.


Repped for truth...and common knowledge....



Toxic said:


> Oh, she is, whats the saying, don't mistake kindness for weakness.


Perfectly explained....Perhaps you should have elaborated on getting on her wrong side.....:thumbsup:



MLD said:


> I agree 100% with this statement.


Agreed.....




Liddellianenko said:


> meh, usually I like your humor, but it comes of as bullying when it has that "I am the Lord thy Mod" overtone in it. I appreciate what you guys do to keep the forum friendly, but sometimes it seems bordering on personal grandeur and lording over anyone with a different opinion. There are arguments and subtle insults all the time on this forum, but seems like not both parties are warned equally by any means. This seemed like one of those times, there's others but It'd take me forever to track em. Nothin personal, just sayin.


To start for the most part I usually agree with you, however I must take exception with the Lord of the Mods term....

I am the lord of the mods...I kid I kid, but seriously the warning's are fair and go both ways and Sweep is the least infracting, least banning staff member on this forum......

The point is she does her job with subtle warnings meant to keep the flow of the thread going and not directly put attention on the post in question unless totally necessary...

FTR....there is no one you could approach on this forum that would go more out of their way for you than her....

I know this was your opinion and certainly you are entitled to voice it, however of all the Staff, her being referrenced surprised me alot....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Has anybody else read this yet?



> > "Brock was in big pain, he was hurting.... We don’t know if he’ll ever fight again. He had a hole in his intestine. The (stuff) was leaking into his stomach. That’s what was causing him so much pain. That and he had abscesses. *The doctor told him he hasn’t been right for a year*. His immune system has been trying to fight this thing and that’s why he was susceptible to getting sick.... We’ll find out more next week. We’re going to send him to the Mayo Clinic for a couple of days. I don’t know what to say. It’s looking better now than last week, but what that means, I don’t know."
> 
> 
> UFC President Dana White provides a sobering update on the condition of heavyweight champion, Brock Lesnar, and how it could affect his professional mixed martial arts career moving forward. He's now out of the hospital recovering; however, as we passed along yesterday, he is still "not out of the woods." The good news is that the worst appears to be over and that he can now focus on getting healthy again. Lesnar is scheduled to visit the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minn., "early next week for a battery of tests." Stay tuned ...


http://www.mmamania.com/

You know what is truly scary about that, if he has been sick for a year then we haven't even seen Lesnar at 100% yet, that means he destroyed Mir and beat Couture for the title sick. That has to be some deeply scary shit for anyone who might have to fight Lesnar someday.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> meh, usually I like your humor, but it comes of as bullying when it has that "I am the Lord thy Mod" overtone in it. I appreciate what you guys do to keep the forum friendly, but sometimes it seems bordering on personal grandeur and lording over anyone with a different opinion. There are arguments and subtle insults all the time on this forum, but seems like not both parties are warned equally by any means. This seemed like one of those times, there's others but It'd take me forever to track em. Nothin personal, just sayin.


It wasn't an issue of opinion. Whether or not I am on staff doesn't enter into any discussion I have with regard to opinion.

It was an issue of members insulting other members, as I've said. I was simply attempting to redirect the thread back to the intended topic as well, as coldcall pointed out.


----------

